# Electric thermal storage



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The nonsense keeps going and going….

Here in Ontario.. the so called smart meters ( electrical meters ) charge more during peak hours….

Now they have come out with electric thermal storage devices that use power to heat ceramic and brick during off peak times to give you heat during peak times…

This can be converted to water for hot water tank or heating….

I find this a scam of all scams…. First you have to pay for unit and install then after that what would the pay back be…

What is this world coming to…


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think homeowners will see a feasible payback times. I'm sure the utility companies will love it though as it will smooth out their loads.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> The nonsense keeps going and going….
> 
> Here in Ontario.. the so called smart meters ( electrical meters ) charge more during peak hours…. <snip>
> 
> ...


----------

